# Estação Meteorológica da Portela - meteoPortela



## João Esteves (21 Abr 2009 às 19:31)

Boa Tarde;

Venho deste modo informar o fórum que a estação meteoPortela já conta de novo com o anemómetro a funcionar !
Finalmente ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 19:58)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Tarde;
> 
> Venho deste modo informar o fórum que a estação meteoPortela já conta de novo com o anemómetro a funcionar !
> Finalmente ...



Parabéns pela reposição do anemómetro.
Realmente já fazia falta, para poder fazer comparações com os teus dados.


----------

